# Grouting Pitted Tile



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

I have installed a travertine backsplash in my kitchen, very similar in design to the picture in the link below. However, in the picture, the pitted tile has been grouted, filling in the pits. Well, my likes the pits, and does not want them filled with grout. I've done a bit of reading:

Option 1:
Use two coats of sealer on the tile, a float to apply the grout, then wipe tile clean, and after drying, use a stiff brush to scrub any grout out of tile.

Option 2:
Use two coats of sealer on the tile, apply grout using a grout bag , and wipe any excess off tile before it sets

Option 3:
Use grout bag to grout, and two coats of sealer over everything after it sets.

***The problems (so I have been told) with using the sealer on the tile first is that if the sealer gets into the space between the tiles, the grout will not adhere***

Any ideas....oh a refillable grout gun would be great www.thegroutgun.com but the site doesnt have any purchase options....

http://www.pacerconstruction.com/images/dsc00574.jpg


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I used took my time with a small 3" roller did option 1 on slate. No problems.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It would take a lot, but masking tape would definately keep grout out of the pits you don't want filled.


----------

